# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Question about Estratest

## Moonjumper

Wife has been on it for a few months now. Does so/so for her. As long as she remembers to take it every day she does pretty well. Apparently per our insurance it is being banned again January 1st however. Before she gets in to see her doc I figured I would ask the experts about what other options are out there for her to perhaps bring up to her doctor. 

For reference she is 30 y.o. 5' 4" and about 125 right now I think. Probably around the 20% body fat category naturally all the time no matter what she eats or if she does any exercise. 5 kids combined but only 2 are completely hers.

Was diagnosed with lichen sclerosis after swapping to new gyno and has also had a tubal removal. Ovaries are still in place and look great they just don't seem to work. Per bloodwork her estrogen and testosterone levels were so low that they didn't even show up on the lab work. (I asked her to get a copy but hasn't.) Doc also has her on progesterone daily as well. 

Basic history out of the way but if anyone needs more info feel free to ask. Any suggestions on what she should ask for next?

----------

